# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Настраиваем гостевое соединение

## Asteriks

*Приходилось ли Вам самим настраивать гостевое соединение? Поделитесь тонкостями.*

----------


## Asteriks

Пришлось мне сегодня настраивать модем по гостю. У меня D-Link. Могу поделиться, как и что.
1) Набираем следующую комбинацию цифр в браузере: 192.168.1.1 ENTER
Попали на страницу D-Link.
2) Открываем настройки модема, вводим имя admin и пароль по умолчанию admin.
3) Находим слева Advanced Setup. 

megashare.by/download.php?id=905985CC

Вот такой у Вас будет документ с настройками для всех модемов, перечисленных в опросе.



Далее копируем буквально всё, что в документе написано про Ваш модем, т.е. что написано в настройках в документе, то Вы пишете у с**** ничего не менять! Сложного там ничего нет, переходите со страницы на страницу, пока не дойдёте до последней.)) Если Вы делаете настройку модема в первый раз, картинка у Вас будет немножко другая. И от браузера отображение картинки тоже зависит. Соответствует полностью в Internet Explorer.


Это последняя картинка, здесь нужно нажать Save/Reboot и перезапустить систему.

4) Пароль на модеме желательно сменить. То есть, пользователем останется admin, а пароль введите другой. Это не пароль Вашей странички с отчётами на byfly, это пароль, по которому Вы будете заходить в настройки модема. Для безопасности, само собой разумеется, потому что по умолчанию у всех admin. Ясно?))

----------


## HARON

Все это должно быть у каждого кто подключен через ADSL

----------


## Asteriks

Кстати, настройки гостя у меня полетели, когда я сменила пароль доступа к Интернет. Поэтому если Вы меняте пароль подключения к  Интернет, то быстренько идите в настройки модема и поменяйте пароль там. Найдёте где. Всё это нужно проделать до перезагрузки компьютера, иначе придётся заново всё настраивать.
Это только одна из причин. Могут быть и другие. У меня раньше пароль менялся без проблем...(( Но если модем настроен на гостя "автоматом", надо проделать то, о чём я написала.

----------


## Asteriks

Ещё кое-что про Интернет, пока не забыла. Вчера работал Интернет, сегодня DSL горит на модеме, а значок Интернета - нет. Не работает никакое соединение. Даже страница byfly. Что можно проделать? 
Да, кстати, модем у меня настроен на гостя автоматом, гость запускается при включениии компьютера автоматически.
*Делаем следующее:*
1) *ПУСК - ВЫПОЛНИТЬ.* Вводим три буквы:*СMD* - OK.
Появится чёрный экран. В командной строке пишем:
2) *ping*(пробел)*byfly.by* Жмём enter.
Смотрим, что там появится. Может появится сообщение, что узел недоступен или что-то в этом роде. Нужно выяснить, есть ли список постоянных маршрутов, они - помеха, нужно от этого списка избавиться.
3) *route*(пробел)*print* Жмём enter.
Если у вас высветился список постоянных маршрутов, нужно его удалить. Делаем так:
4) *rout*e(пробел)*delete*(пробел)*-*(знак минус после пробела)*F* Жмём enter.
Вид после удаления будет такой:штук 5 АКТИВНЫХ маршрутов и нет постоянных, которые нам мешали.
5) Перезапускаем систему, перезапускаем модем.
У Вас работает платник! А потом смотрите настройки гостя, описанные выше.
_Надеюсь, хоть кому-то пригодится здесь написанное.))_

----------


## Pasha_49

У меня USB бридж модем. Настройки не нужны. Только регион поставить и всё. Потом создать 2 подключения, на платник и гость, как на диалапе, только adsl
У меня ZyXel P630S EE

----------


## Sanych

А у меня на модеме написано ZyXEL Prestige 600 series

----------


## Asteriks

Хочу немножко дополнить свой предыдущий пост про настройки модема. Если настройки заводские, их менять не нужно, а нужно проверить их правильность. Для этого и существует *Advanced Setup* (расширенные настройки.)



Справа в табличке видите последнюю клеточку? *Edit?*
На неё жмякайте и дальше сверяйте все свои настройки с тем документом от byfly, который вы скачали в первом посте.

----------


## Asteriks

Ещё чуточку ликбеза для таких, как я. Сама учусь, может и другим будет полезно. 
Захотели Вы модем настроить, а на страницу с модемом зайти не можете. Причин может быть несколько.
1) Ваш антивирус блокирует сетевой трафик. Отключите эту опцию в антивирусе.
2) Ваш протокол IP неправильно настроен.
Для Минска цифры в документе byfly прописаны. Я напишу для своих гомельчан (область).
Протокол TCP/IP:
192.168.1.2
255.255.255.0 (вводится автоматом)
192.168.1.1
И набор цифр для сервера:
82.209.213.51 (основной)
193.232.248.2 (альтернативный)
Вписали, жмякнули ОК, перезагрузили компьютер.
Зашли в браузер, набрали нужную комбинацию цифр *192.168.1.1* и Ваша страничка  с настройками модема открылась!

----------


## Artemqa

возможно опечатка в опросе, а может и не ,но у мя хуавэй МТ880

Спасибо, исправлено.

_Artemqa добавил 17.08.2009 в 23:35_
Наверно вопрос не по теме но я незнаю даже к какой его отнести.
Хотел спросить у жодинский или хотяб с минской области не поднимался ли пинг за ближайшие дни т.к. у мя раньше был 15-20, а ща стал 30-40

Трассировка маршрута к cs.byfly.by [86.57.151.13]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

  1    44 ms    46 ms    44 ms  bs17-2.minsktelecom.by [82.209.255.246]
  2    46 ms    46 ms    46 ms  sg17-6.minsktelecom.by [82.209.255.245]
  3    46 ms    46 ms    49 ms  93.85.250.189
  4    46 ms    35 ms    46 ms  93.84.122.229
  5    39 ms    46 ms    46 ms  93.84.122.109
  6    46 ms    43 ms    44 ms  93.84.122.45
  7    47 ms    46 ms    45 ms  93.84.122.42
  8    46 ms    38 ms    46 ms  10.240.8.130
  9    36 ms    46 ms    46 ms  10.16.10.74
 10    46 ms    46 ms    46 ms  mm-13-151-57-86.adsl.mgts.by [86.57.151.13]

Трассировка завершена.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> А у меня на модеме написано ZyXEL Prestige 600 series


у мня также,переверни,сзади будет написано полностью 
у меня ZyXEL Prestige *P660R*T 2 EE

----------


## Akasey

Сестра подключила Byfly, дали модем. Подскажите как настроить модем ZTE , и как настраивается гостевое и платное соединение. Или дайте ссылку где есть настройки или  описания.

----------


## Asteriks

Леша, скачай документ byfly, там все настройки есть. http://ftp.byfly.by/byfly/  Пишет, что недоступно.

*Качай отсюда:* http://megashare.by/download.php?id=905985CC

----------


## VirDignus

по долгу  службы приходилось настраивать  и не раз, про тонкости уже рассказали. но было у меня такое что нельзя было настроить через роут соединение, тогда я нашел замечательное решение- программу Multi link. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], помимо самой программы в архиве документ , три варианта настройки пиртупир соединения.
я выбрал при помощи программы мультиинк и вам советую.
Коротко как работает программа: шаманство с реестром, потом прописываешь айпи , что через какое соединение пропускать, усе работает, проверенно.

_VirDignus добавил 01.09.2009 в 21:19_
если что не ясно, спрашивайте.

_VirDignus добавил 01.09.2009 в 21:44_
так ткак я сразу поленился, пишу теперь что делает эта программа и для чего она надо



> Потребность в разделении трафика часто возникает при PPPoE подключениях, когда провайдер предоставляет более одного логина, разделяя, таким образом, локальный и глобальный трафик. Обычно это решается посредством *.bat файла, в котором прописываются команды для установки соединений и маршрутов. Но у такого подхода есть недостатки. Постоянно активны все соединения вне зависимости от потребности в них. Так же нужно обладать определенными знаниями для редактирования *.bat файла, что бы обновлять, добавлять, редактировать списки маршрутов. Так же нет никакой возможности контролировать списки адресов на совпадения, по этому не исключены ситуации, когда прописаны одинаковые маршруты на разные шлюзы. Multilink© следит за одинаковыми адресами и не допустит установки одинаковых маршрутов для разных шлюзов. В случае если в списке есть одинаковые маршруты, Multilink© установит только один маршрут, в соответствии с приоритетом маршрутизации, поставив пользователя в известность. и т.д.


  По умолчанию в  винде нельзя запускать одновременно два соединения,но это все правится просто путем пляски с бубном, в реестр вносятся изменения, что куда вносить, в архиве есть указания.
Посли шаманства с реестром, перегружаем компьютер, вуаля, теперь одновременно можно запустить два соединения.
 Добавляем их в программу. потом на вкладке Маршрутизация добавляем маршрут,

_VirDignus добавил 01.09.2009 в 21:53_
*как это выглядит:*
у нас есть два подключения, ad$l  и guest, где какое думаю не надо объяснять, итак, для подключения guest на вкладке маршрутизация мы добавляем маршрут, правая кнопка или ctrl + A, выскакивает окно Сетевой калькулятор, нажимаем кнопочку DNS? прописываем там адрес  к примеру [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], кликаем получить IP? получаем, ок пишем при желании комент, шо за оно, усе. Теперь когда у вас будет подключено одновременно и платное и гостевое, все что в диапазоне айпи [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] бедет пропускаться через гостевое. Можно поиграться с диапазонами  масок, типо  вместо 86.57.246.242 написать 86.57.246.255, но это уже тонкости, можно просто добавлять то что есть и не парится, согласен надо немного поработать, но если нет другого выхода, это самый оптимальный вариант, список маршрутов можно сохранить и  после востоновить. 
Ну вроде все.

----------


## Pasha_49

Дайте плз ссылку или список маршрутизации гостевых сайтов основных. Чтоб добавить их в прогу. Или кто сам создал список, или на госте где-нибудь валялся такой файлик.

У меня только:
86.57.250.0      255.255.254.0    tut.by(86.57.250.0 - 86.57.251.255)
93.84.112.0      255.255.248.0    BELTELECOM-DATACENTER(93.84.112.0 - 93.84.119.255)
86.57.144.0      255.255.240.0    BELPAK(86.57.144.0 - 86.57.159.255)
86.57.253.1      255.255.255.255  stat.byfly.by
193.232.248.0    255.255.252.0    BELPAK(193.232.248.0 - 193.232.251.255), dns2
91.149.157.0     255.255.255.128  tut.by2
82.209.253.2     255.255.255.255  dns1

Список сам создал, поэтому не знаю, всё ли верно.

----------


## Akasey

А у меня, вернее почти у меня, *ZTEФ ZXV 10 W300B* , и вот такая проблема возникла, пропало беспроводное соединение. Кто знает как помогите настроить заново.

----------


## Sanych

Я пользуюсь этой справкой от Байфлая для настройки: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Написано много, а вот что конкретно писать в строчке "Пользователь" и "Пароль" непонятно.
С паролем ясно, вроде пишется тот же что и на платнике.
А что в строке "Пользователь"? там гдето надо прописать guest
Давно не пользовался гостем вот и забыл.

----------


## Stych

1.логин@guest
2.пароль

----------

